# Dashboard Illumination Color Change



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

I really like the way the red gauges look in my black/black 2006 GTO, but I don't like the obnoxious green night lighting. Is there a kit to change this, or can anyone post a how-to mod?

My search of the web, as well as these forums, turned up nothing. Maybe, I just didn't use the right terminology, because I can't believe I'm the first to want to do this.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

I think that I have seen a kit being sold on Ebay.


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Oops  I was right about being wrong :willy:

It was right here, all along!

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/interior-dash-light-color-10316/

Since I've already wasted a thread, can any of those who've had this done give me feedback about the results, post before and after pics/video, or offer alternative sources for having this done? Thanks


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

this guy does it all

Welcome to White Auto and Media Services


----------



## GoatNoob (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the thought  but that's the same place from the old thread.

If you've used that company, then can you say anything about the cost, quality, or longevity?


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

heres mine.

white dials, red lcds, and yellow to red needles.

done on a triple window calais cluster.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> this guy does it all
> 
> Welcome to White Auto and Media Services


He is really the only one that does it. He suppsidly is a rear ****, bad customer service, but great work. I've seen enough satisfied customers that I would use him.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

Greg (phreddy) from ASR would do it for you, there is postage both ways ofcourse, but he is the nicest guy. can do all the other parts too!

Welcome to ASR Audio & Electronics Home Page

awesome stuff he has.

if you are game enough to do yourself. he sells full DIY kits, everything you need other than the tools for install.


----------

